# southern md



## wrsimmons (Feb 21, 2014)

hello everyone! anyone here ever come down to st marys county? last year was my first year hunting and came up empty handed. i think i may have gone too late in the year though.


----------



## shroomhunter (Apr 30, 2013)

Generally in Maryland tulip poplars are king; we have massive stands of old poplars all over the state. I find that the morels start really popping about the same time the tulips start to develop on the poplars, maybe a week or so before you start to see them all over the ground. I'm on the edge of Baltimore, btw. From there the season could last a month or more, depends on how cool spring is IMHO.

Just hang in there, my first year I found none, my second year I found like 8, my third year maybe 20. Last year I found around 600. It just takes awhile for the right technique for your area to set in. If you find a stand with some old poplars, find the place on the edge of the stand where the sunlight reaches for the longest period of the day... as the season progresses the sweet spot will move further into the woods maybe 50 or 100 yards, and then all of a sudden, nothing.

Dying elms work well too, the problem is that up where I am there just aren't that many, although I did find one once that had maybe a dozen HUGE yellows around it. 

And hey, if you're too late for morels, start hunting chanterelles...


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd echo what shroomhunter said but add yellows also can be found around white pines later in the season. I've also found some chickens and dryad saddles around then. Haven't tried the saddles though-they're reported to be bland so they sounded boring


----------



## fishgirl (Mar 18, 2015)

i have only found mushrooms that i believe to be poisonous, waiting to get a spore print when they pop up.


----------



## elata (Apr 18, 2013)

Fishgirl, Are you anywhere near Calvert Conty, Huntingtown. I will be there April 27-30.


----------



## billyg (Apr 25, 2015)

I found a few in calvert county today.


----------



## Sococola (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone still looking in southern maryland, I'm in Brandywine I've found close to a hundred this year. This is my first year hunting morels and just wondered how many others down here are looking.


----------



## bcshelley (Apr 5, 2017)

I live in Harford county. Haven't found any in 3 years


----------

